# Smoothies and Juicing!



## Jonathan Randall (May 21, 2006)

Smoothies and Juicing! After giving _Jamba Juice _a fortune in business over the past month, on Friday I bought my own Smoothie Blender for $19.95 at _Fry's Electronics. _The energy difference I have felt from having fruit smoothies instead of take-out (or turkey bolagna sandwich smothered in Miracle Whip) for lunch has been incredible! For so many years I have heard about the benefits of juicing - but had always been a bit skeptical. Wrong! What a snack or meal replacement they make!

Right now I'm drinking a blend of:

Fresh Strawberries
1 Banana
Fresh Papaya
Frozen Blueberries
1/4 cup Applejuice
1 Peach
3 Tablespoons of Orange Sherbert

Oh, so much energy! I'm ready to go paint a picture now!

Anyone else had the same experience? Thoughts on juicing? Recipes?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 21, 2006)

oh yes, smoothies are a big part of my diet.

Don't think I got any "set" recipes though, basically a banana and some other stuff, depending on what I have available


----------



## terryl965 (May 21, 2006)

That is great what a nice ideal.
Terry


----------



## Martial Tucker (May 21, 2006)

Welcome to the "healthy snack club"

My favorite recipe is:

1 banana
1 cup nonfat peach yogurt
1 cup frozen blueberries 
add orange juice to get desired consistency.


If I've been lifting, I'll often add some protein powder.


----------



## lhommedieu (May 21, 2006)

Add a little bran fiber and you'll help to clean out your arteries.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## bobster_ice (May 22, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Smoothies and Juicing! After giving _Jamba Juice _a fortune in business over the past month, on Friday I bought my own Smoothie Blender for $19.95 at _Fry's Electronics. _The energy difference I have felt from having fruit smoothies instead of take-out (or turkey bolagna sandwich smothered in Miracle Whip) for lunch has been incredible! For so many years I have heard about the benefits of juicing - but had always been a bit skeptical. Wrong! What a snack or meal replacement they make!
> 
> Right now I'm drinking a blend of:
> 
> ...


 
Dude that is a nice smoothie, I just made it except I put 4 spoonfuls of orange sherbert(So Nice), Thanks for sharing your smoothie!!

Bobby.


----------



## Jenna (May 22, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Smoothies and Juicing! After giving _Jamba Juice _a fortune in business over the past month, on Friday I bought my own Smoothie Blender for $19.95 at _Fry's Electronics. _The energy difference I have felt from having fruit smoothies instead of take-out (or turkey bolagna sandwich smothered in Miracle Whip) for lunch has been incredible! For so many years I have heard about the benefits of juicing - but had always been a bit skeptical. Wrong! What a snack or meal replacement they make!
> 
> Right now I'm drinking a blend of:
> 
> ...


Hey Jonathan  You know this is just the beginning? I started same as you with gorgeous smoothies but got pulled into the murky world of juicing. And from there it was a slippery slope into vegetable drinks, ha! Seriously, I cannot recommend vegetable drinks highly enough and not such an acquired taste as you might think. I'm sure you have tried freshly pressed vegetable juice before but it's so much more "zen" to do it yourself if you have the machine and they're not so expensive - bang in some beetroot or some red cabbage and some little radishes and balance it out with carrots or apples and some mint. Man what a kickstart and you can lord it over all the mortals who know no better and eat spuds w/every meal, LOL only jokin'. I never looked back 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Shirt Ripper (May 23, 2006)

Juicing is a bit of a problem in a lot of the sports I love...and you gotta watch out for those smoothies too...distractin' the ladies and whatnot.


----------



## mantis (May 23, 2006)

anyone tried milk, banananana (SP?), strawberries, honey, tofu (not too much) and maybe nuts?


----------



## White Fox (Jun 3, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Smoothies and Juicing! After giving _Jamba Juice _a fortune in business over the past month, on Friday I bought my own Smoothie Blender for $19.95 at _Fry's Electronics. _The energy difference I have felt from having fruit smoothies instead of take-out (or turkey bolagna sandwich smothered in Miracle Whip) for lunch has been incredible! For so many years I have heard about the benefits of juicing - but had always been a bit skeptical. Wrong! What a snack or meal replacement they make!
> 
> Right now I'm drinking a blend of:
> 
> ...


 
Thats great to hear!! I like to put some blue-green algae in my smoothies, I get tons of every from the stuff and you can barley taste it!


----------

